# Idiots decide to visit tiger, get mauled as a result



## Icalasari (Oct 6, 2009)

This happened at 1 am in Calgary



> A man is in hospital with serious injuries after sneaking into the Calgary Zoo overnight, scaling two fences and being injured by a tiger.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


;.; Why didn't the tiger do us all a favour and claw his testicles instead?

EDIT: Watching it on the news now. WHOOT! THEY ARE GETTING CRIMINAL CHARGES PRESSED AGAINST THEM!


----------



## spaekle (Oct 6, 2009)

They aren't doing anything to the tiger, are they? I figured people would be bitching about how it's a ferocious monster!!!1 that needs to be put down. :\ 

Serves the dude right. I mean, _really_.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 6, 2009)

It'd have been better if they had been set upon by monkeys. {:<

They had _better_ not get mad at the tiger.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember posting a news story a while ago about a guy who broke into a panda enclosure and tried to hug the panda. But that guy was at least drunk, which it says there's no indication that this guy was.



> The tiger, who wasn't hurt, will remain on exhibit, said zoo curator Tim Sinclair-Smith.
> 
> "Vitali has certainly done nothing wrong. It's his natural behaviour," he said. "He will go on display as he always has."


Looks like at least they're not blaming (or worse, destroying) the tiger. (lol at "the tiger wasn't hurt")


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, being dumb enough to approach a tiger up close isn't exactly a OH MY GOD YOU'RE SUCH A TERRIBLE PERSON YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN CLAWED IN THE BALLS FOR YOUR SINS kind of thing, really... 

It's not that big a deal unless they're blaming the tiger o.o


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 6, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Well, being dumb enough to approach a tiger up close isn't exactly a OH MY GOD YOU'RE SUCH A TERRIBLE PERSON YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN CLAWED IN THE BALLS FOR YOUR SINS kind of thing, really...


Yeah, but shouldn't that level of idiocy be removed from the gene pool?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Somehow I'm fairly sure that after being mauled by a tiger he's going to avoid putting his children in the same position. Just sayin'.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm still highly curious why exactly they wanted to break into a zoo. :I I mean.. wtf. I was expeting people to frown upon the tiger too but seems they were intelligent and realized the close-to-be-Darwin moment of the guys. Unlike the local zoo here, where a guy that went over a fence that said to NOT go over the fence to see the bear closer got attacked... and many people (at least, a declaration his mom said to the reporters) blamed the bear. Yeah...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Oct 9, 2009)

....why????????????  Why????????????????????????? WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Also i hate people who think that by getting rid of this tiger will make something liek this never happen again, i can bet some dumbass will try to ride a giraffe and fall and break his neck and they'll think the same thing


----------

